# MAILRT2.dll is missing.



## polarbearcub (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi. The Windows Live Mail program in my Windows 8 computer won't work because it gives me an message where it says "MAILRT2.dll is missing."

What can I do? It also says that I have to reinstall.

I had to reinstall my computer, so I had to install Windows Live Mail again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not a BSOD problem. Moved thread to Windows 8.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try this 

SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8


----------

